# PDX offering cold, dark, rainy evening blocks during rush hour



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

I've been checking my app every hour or so, hoping that the warehouse will drop five hour logistics blocks for tomorrow. Instead they've been dropping evening blocks. Sunset is 5pm, and its fourty degrees outside. The same 4:30 to 8:30 and 4 to 8 blocks keep popping back up, probably because people are snapping them up and then dropping them when they realize how miserable those deliveries would be. I don't understand why the warehouse isn't doing morning blocks. Its been like this for two days now.

Lol, just checked, now they're offering a 6-10 block. For logistics.

The holidays are going to be interesting.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm sure the mornings going to a lot of white van drivers


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

Its strange because for the past two weeks I've been able to pick up morning routes with relative ease. You'd think they'd want the night routes go to van drivers since they look a little bit more like real delivery vehicles. Sending me to someone's porch at nine at night seems dangerous.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Amazon. Doesn't. Care. About. You. 

Or yor safety.


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

They do care about their customers though, because losing customers means losing money. Many customers don't enjoy having strangers come to their door at nine pm, especially ones not wearing a uniform. Google Flex customer complaints. 

Also, if one of us gets shot making one of those late deliveries, it's not going to look great for the company, either.


----------



## SmartAlex (Nov 20, 2017)

Dawn Tower said:


> They do care about their customers though, because losing customers means losing money. Many customers don't enjoy having strangers come to their door at nine pm, especially ones not wearing a uniform. Google Flex customer complaints.
> 
> Also, if one of us gets shot making one of those late deliveries, it's not going to look great for the company, either.


I don't even bother alerting the customer after 7:30. Package is left on the porch, out of the line of sight, and I move on to the next one..I can't begin to tell you how many nervous eyes and questions I've drawn with these night deliveries, I can do without it tbh.

Some customers are savvy enough to actually monitor when their package is coming. I actually talked to one customer who told me the Amazon app alerted him to when I arrived in his neighborhood..which confused me even more in lieu of what I said in the first paragraph and also made me wonder what other data Amazon was leeching from my phone.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

SmartAlex said:


> I actually talked to one customer who told me the Amazon app alerted him to when I arrived in his neighborhood..which confused me even more in lieu of what I said in the first paragraph and also made me wonder what other data Amazon was leeching from my phone.


Your location data is all they need. How else is Amazon going to know that a driver is sitting in one spot for an hr and half and at the end of the 3 hr block returning a bunch of packages unattempted?


----------

